#ubuntu-design 2011-11-07
<jussi> cjohnston: you need to add a few trusted people as ops - at least 3 or so more.
<jussi> other than that, looks good.
 * cjohnston throws something at jussi 
<jussi> awww
 * jussi hopes that something is yummy
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> a brick?
<bwinton> A chocolate brick?
<cjohnston> doubtful
<jussi> hehe
#ubuntu-design 2011-11-09
<doctormo-other> hello wender
<wendar> hi
<wendar> otp
<doctormo-other> OTP?
<wendar> off the phone now
<wendar> hi!
<wendar> otp = my shorthand for "hi, I see you, sorry I can't type much at the moment, I'm on the phone"
<wendar> doctormo-other: you have time to chat about community design teams?
<doctormo-other> wendar: Yes, what are your thoughts?
<doctormo-other> wendar: And, alternatively, would you like to talk on the phone?
<wendar> doctormo-other: phone would be great, it'd save on latency
<doctormo-other> You're in the UK right?
<wendar> doctormo-other: I'm in the US, at the moment
<wendar> you're in boston area?
<doctormo-other> I am
<wendar> I can call you
<doctormo-other> in 10 mins? 857 277 2117
<wendar> sounds good, thanks
<wendar> (will call then)
<doctormo-other> thanks wendar
<Padster> uh, hi
#ubuntu-design 2011-11-10
<thorwil> hi doctormo-other
#ubuntu-design 2011-11-11
<doctormo-other> wendar: Hey there
<doctormo-other> I had two ideas today about ubuntu-design.
<doctormo-other> I think we might want to do a twitter account, so people interested can follow. And we should set up a meeting date for people to come and talk about what we're going to do.
<mpt> design.ubuntu.com redirects to design.canonical.com?
<mpt> hmmmmmmmmm
<doctormo-other> mpt: Yes, something to think about.
<mpt> Fixing that would be difficult but would have good effects
<mhall119> fixing a redirect is easy
<mhall119> making the different meaningful is what will be hard
<mpt> yes
<doctormo-other> What do we need the page to say?
<doctormo-other> A twitter feed, an image bin history and maybe a blog?
<mhall119> doctormo-other: depends on what we want the site to *do*
<doctormo-other> Communicate?
<doctormo-other> As tools go we have zero, I think an image bin a first step.
<doctormo-other> thoughts?
<mhall119> doctormo-other: I'd like to see something more bi-directional
<doctormo-other> mhall119: I'd like a magical powers to make code too ;-) what kind of thing?
<mhall119> the designers in the community don't have much that let's them build and contribute back to what is coming out of canonical
<mhall119> doctormo-other: what would a "launchpad for designers" look like, in your mind?
<mhall119> something to think about
 * mhall119 is off to bed
<doctormo-other> mhall119: lol, sleep on it.
<mhall119> hey, I'm a developer, I already have launchpad
<doctormo-other> What we need to think about is code creation resources, if we try and make something, we'll move very slowely.
<mhall119> code creation?  you talking app design?
<mhall119> hmmmm, how about glade files, instead of image mockups? something like that?
<mhall119> but it'll need to be more than just desktop apps, even more than just webapps, how about just straight artwork?
<mhall119> gah, now I won't be able to sleep
<mhall119> anyway, think about what kind of artwork-development project management/workflow management would help get community and canonical designers working together
<mhall119> I think file and tool compatibility will be a big hurdle we'll be faced with
<doctormo-other> mhall119: The stratedgy is to get the ubuntu design team off the ground without Canonical's team or coherence with that team.
<mhall119> who's goal is that?
<doctormo-other> But, perhaps with several of the people who just coincidentally are members of the Canonical team
<mhall119> my goal was to get Canonical's design team involved with the community
<doctormo-other> mhall119: Yes, that's the end goal.
<mhall119> ok, we can brainstorm more tomorrow
<mhall119> g'night all
<doctormo-other> night
<mpt> One of Canonical's designers actually came up with a design for a designer equivalent to Launchpad
<mpt> a couple of years ago
<wendar> mpt: I was looking for that yesterday to hand to doctormo
<wendar> mpt: do you have the spec?
<mpt> It's not public, but I did my own variation of it
<wendar> mpt: I can't find it in my google docs anymore
<wendar> mpt: ah cool
 * mpt realizes who wendar is :-)
<wendar> mpt: I know we may have to do some steps to get the old one public, but it's not an active project
<mpt> right
<wendar> mpt: and would be a shame to waste all the work he put into it
<wendar> doctormo-other: I like the twitter idea
<mpt> looking now
 * doctormo-other is interested
<wendar> mpt: I noticed the design.ubuntu.com redirect too, should be easy to swap once we have a page to point it to
<mpt> wendar, I can't find it either. All I found is a research interview he did with mvo beforehand.
<mpt> wendar, doctormo-other: Here's my specification editor sketches: http://imgur.com/a/8xTN5
<doctormo-other> mpt: Are those sketches for a desktop app?
<mpt> doctormo-other, it could be desktop or Web. There's nothing specific to either, really.
<doctormo-other> mpt: I don't understand the design yet, maybe you can walk me through it sometime.
<mpt> sure
<doctormo-other> What is the job of the tool of the design team?
<mpt> That particular tool is for writing, tracking changes in, commenting on, and organizing design specifications
<mpt> so that they're easier to edit, organize, and find fragments of, than wiki pages
<mpt> and so that they're more expressive than bug reports or blueprints
<mpt> There's a loud conversation going on here, and now I realize that I'm not sure if that's what you meant by "the tool of the design team" :-)
<doctormo-other> mpt: No that makes sense.
<doctormo-other> We have tools to help designers collaborate, and then tools we need as a community.
<daker> hello
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<doctormo-other> Hey thorwil
<thorwil> hi doctormo-other. so what's the state of affairs?
<doctormo-other> thorwil: We want a community design team, at least as far as a place for designers to come to.
<doctormo-other> The discussion at UDS showed that the community team and the internal design team have a motivation to see this happen.
<doctormo-other> There are two things to do: find tools to do collaborative design and, perform a redesign of an application in the cycle.
<thorwil> a clear goal and deadline should help
<thorwil> i worry that the motivation of the canonical design team is not worth much, given what has happened, or rather didn't happen, so far
<thorwil> my impression that every team member is already stretched thin due to a workload of which the community has all in all no idea
<thorwil> doctormo-other: are you aware of http://mediagoblin.org/ ?
<doctormo-other> I am.
<thorwil> it doesn't have the versioning support i would wish for, but might be ... at least something at hand
<pleia2> anyone know if there SVGs available of the new pangolin logo?
<doctormo-other> thorwil: Another suggestion was sparkleshare or ubuntu-one
<doctormo-other> pleia2: What does the  pangolin logo look like now?
<pleia2> doctormo-other: like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6326022129
<thorwil> doctormo-other: those are reasonable options, with the risk to lead to a gnome design team like situation, where most happens on irc. so you either are there, or you are square
<doctormo-other> wendar: We have a request which needs the attention of the Canonical design team.
<doctormo-other> thorwil: Very true.
<mhall119> doctormo-other: is there anything like etherpad for sketching?
<doctormo-other> mhall119: Real time or bazaar time?
<mhall119> real time
<mhall119> I know bzr like is hard to do with images
<doctormo-other> mhall119: Depends, you can use sparkleshare for that.
<mhall119> doctormo-other: I was thinking something like a shared whiteboard you can draw on
<mhall119> nothing for making nice graphics, just collaborating on design brainstorming
<wendar> doctormo-other: hi, what's the request?
<wendar> doctormo-other: I'm working on setting up a meeting time for interested community designers with them next week, so might just fit in with that
<doctormo-other> wendar: pleia2 asks for the svg for the the new pangolin logo. shown here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6326022129
<doctormo-other> wendar: One of the concerns for thorwil was that Canonical staff will be far too busy and too stressed with work to be able to contribute to the community.
<doctormo-other> Meeting sounds great.
<wendar> doctormo-other: makes sense, I'm not sure who is the right person to get that from, but we'll find out together
<wendar> doctormo-other: he's quite right to be concerned, they are stretched pretty thin. It certainly wouldn't work to expect them to do all the design work, but that's not really what this is about.
<wendar> doctormo-other: What we want to do is unblock the community contribtions, so the available time of the Canonical staff designers isn't what everyone is waiting on.
<wendar> doctormo-other: if MOTU were waiting on Canonical's Foundations team to do any work, it'd all fall apart.
<doctormo-other> wendar: Yes, but the community will need critical mass to form a core to build form.
<wendar> doctormo-other: But, the Canonical designers have volunteered their time to help the community team get started.
<doctormo-other> The foundations team started that core by doing all their work in the community.
<wendar> doctormo-other: I suspect we're going to need a different model here, where the community designers lead by example.
<doctormo-other> We're going to be stuck if we're all waiting on everyone else ;-)
<doctormo-other> Part of the ideal here is that Canonical designers when volunteering consider themselves as community designers.
<doctormo-other> Not as special forces ;-)
<wendar> Get a community design team going, doing productive, collaborative work, and lead the Canonical designers in by showing them how well it works.
<wendar> There's only a tiny sliver of difference between the way they work now, and the way they could work with all of you.
<wendar> But, right now their primary exposure to public collaboration is the ayatana list.
<wendar> Not the best example of harmonious collaboation.
<doctormo-other> Not at all :-D
 * mpt wonders what he just missed
<doctormo-other> Ayatana: Imbalanced expectations with imbalanced skill requirements.
<wendar> yeah, and over time building up frustrations because of no clear way to participate
<wendar> So we reset, and lead the way
<wendar> We know how to collaborate, it's a matter of carrying those good principles into a new space
<doctormo-other> Hello jono
<jono> hey
<cjohnston> jono: !
<jono> :-)
<cjohnston> jono did you get the email i sent you about having created this room?
<jono> no?
<cjohnston> You asked me to send you an email about this room last week so you could help promote the design team joining.. I'm pretty sure I sent it to you.. but it was during UDS
<cjohnston> either way.. its created
<doctormo-other> mhall119 or cjohnston are you any good at Javascript?
<cjohnston> no.. we need a js person :-(
<doctormo-other> I did a big search for whiteboards, and there just aren't any good ones. The ones that were good have been bought up by blackboard and salesforce and killed off.
<doctormo-other> So I had a look at etherpad, I think etherpad + google's svg-edit would give everything required and more.
<cjohnston> required for what
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Collaborative editing/whiteboarding for design, mhall119 was asking about it.
<cjohnston> hmm.. ok
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: No problem is there?
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> just wasnt familiar with the conversation
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Are you having a relaxing Friday? *hug*
<cjohnston> i wish.. im at work
<mhall119> doctormo-other: not really on the javascript
<AlanBell> cjohnston: was there a specific session at UDS that caused this room to be created? or some  background on it?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: brand guidelines
<cjohnston> i mentioned that we have a desire to have discussion with the design team, but there isnt a 'place' to do that
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19528/design-online-brand-guidelines/ that one
<AlanBell> perfect, thanks
<cjohnston> ya.. i believe so
<AlanBell> I think this is a good idea, I never really understood the ayatana concept and why it was kind of outside of Ubuntu
<pleia2> AlanBell: that's what we all said
<AlanBell> and more engagement with the design team is great, particularly from the accessibility perspective, getting it designed in rather than designed out saves a lot of effort
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: The concept was broad and without buy-in from all parties.
<wendar> AlanBell: also http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19502/community-p-ux-participation/
<wendar> AlanBell: that's not where the channel was created, but it came up as a good meeting point for that blueprint also
<AlanBell> thanks
#ubuntu-design 2011-11-12
<jono> cjohnston, sorry I didnt see an email re. this chan
<cjohnston> I just resent it to jono at u . c
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<jono> I have a nightmare inbox, will get to it soon
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> cjohnston, will post to the design team about this now
<cjohnston> thats all it was about :-)
<cjohnston> thanks jono
<jono> thanks, cjohnston!
<jono> mail sent
<cjohnston> thanks
<jono> I also changed the topic for their internal channel ;-)
<jono> hey sladen!
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> its sladen !
<cjohnston> that was quick
<jono> sladen is everywhere
<cjohnston> true
<jono> particularly Best Buy ;-)
<sladen> the less said the better
<sladen> what exciting things have I missed so far/
<cjohnston> we were all waiting for you sladen
<jono> sladen, :-)
<wendar> sladen: welcome
 * wendar realizes that she didn't pass the channel name on to the Canonical designers, and wonders if anyone else did before 1 hour ago
<sladen> wendar: prompting is always useful
<AlanBell> sladen \o/
<doctormo-other> Hey AlanBell
<doctormo-other> And peterm-ubuntu
<doctormo-other> Know any javascript gurus?
<AlanBell> I dabble
<AlanBell> going to have to dabble a bit more to get etherpad lite going for UDS-Q
<peterm-ubuntu> doctormo-other, what are you looking for?
<doctormo-other> peterm-ubuntu: People with a bit of time and some javascript hacking experence
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: Coincidentally with etherpad. What's the lite version?
<AlanBell> a rewrite in node.js
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: I'm rewriting ace2 and replacing the editor with svg-editor, but it's complex and I could do with some help.
<AlanBell> what is ace2?
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: The editor used in etherpad,
<doctormo-other> It's a javascript construction which allows one to edit; it creates multiple iframe constructs and manages the calls between the editor and the sync javascript.
<AlanBell> oh ok
<AlanBell> so you want real time co-editing of arbitary svg objects
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: Well that'd be nice. We only really need wire frames and maybe stroke color to be controlled by the highlight color.
<doctormo-other> In terms of the sync, svg is only text to be shoveled in.
<AlanBell> well, it is continuously valid xml to shovel in
<doctormo-other> Ah even better :-D
<doctormo-other> I'm still going through the code to get an idea where the graft needs to take place.
<doctormo-other> This is the svg editor: http://svg-edit.googlecode.com/svn/branches/2.5.1/editor/svg-editor.html
<sladen> doctormo-other: wow
<AlanBell> doctormo-other: this is a really really interesting area
<AlanBell> I have been pondering in the past how to do realtime co-editing of ODF documents between different office suites
<AlanBell> which is basically passing fragments of XML about
<AlanBell> I was thinking some kind of protocol that passed an internally valid (tags closed) chunck of XML and an xpath statement of where to insert it, or an xpath location for a node to delete
<czajkowski> c
<mhall119> AlanBell: you just need an XML diff tool, really
<mhall119> which isn't as easy as it sounds
<mhall119> if you had that, then you could plug it into bzr or whatever
<AlanBell> it needs to not diff the whole thing all the time
<AlanBell> and bzr isn't realtime
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> I suppose it could be though...
<mhall119> doctormo-other: if you can make this work, it's going to get massive use I bet
<mhall119> doctormo-other: are you looking at the java-based etherpad, or node.js based lite version?
<wendar> doctormo-other: oh, I looked at GtkAtlantic, you're right the user experience did make me want to cry :(
<wendar> doctormo-other: Not sure about about the client-server aspects, it might make the user journey more complex to sketch out
<wendar> whatever we can get people excited about
<wendar> I just ran across a little game we might be able to revamp in a week
<wendar> http://fourdigits.sourceforge.net/doc/index.html#play
<wendar> I suppose it's silly, but when I was a kid my first "big" programming project was writing a Mastermind game in Forth with my dad
<wendar> so, I have an irrational fondness for this kind of guessing game
<wendar> funny, it even got wikipedia notice http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulls_and_cows
<cjohnston> .19
<doctormo-other> wendar: Sounds good.
<doctormo-other> mhall119: I'm betting it might. XML diff is not too hard, it's just a process that requires structural coherence mathematics.
<doctormo-other> But with the svg stuff we have a much more well defined set of events to update the system with.
<doctormo-other> When a shape is added, we're adding a node (possibly even a group). When a shape is transformed, we're changing the transform attributes.
<mhall119> doctormo-other: yeah, that might be easier, especially if you limit what can be done
<doctormo-other> cjohnston, mhall119: Is the Ubuntu website using the lite version or the java version? I've currently set up the java version here at home.
<cjohnston> I may be missing something.
<mhall119> doctormo-other: I think we're still using the original java one
<mhall119> cjohnston: etherpad
<mhall119> doctormo-other: AlanBell would be the one to ask though
<cjohnston> for now etherpad
<cjohnston> we will be switching to lite this cycle im told
<AlanBell> java at the moment, yes
<AlanBell> but that is a bit of a dead end
 * cjohnston personally would love to figure out a way where when its a pad for uds it has a UDS greeting, otherwise, a regular greeting
<AlanBell> yeah, we can get that in
#ubuntu-design 2011-11-13
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: Could you let me know how different the etherpad versions are for the editor? Check if the ace2 editor is still being used or not.
<AlanBell> I think the design principal and protocol is pretty much the same
<AlanBell> just node.js on the back end rather than a big java thingie
<AlanBell> I am in the process of setting up an etherpad lite server to play about with, I think nigelb has one set up already
<AlanBell> night all o/
<doctormo-other> niight
#ubuntu-design 2012-11-05
<mpt> katie, welcome
#ubuntu-design 2012-11-08
<snwh> mpt, the reasoning behind qt for ubuntu one is the cross-platform ability right?
<mpt> snwh, yes. Unfortunately that causes a noticably strange appearance on every platform.
<mpt> snwh, if you'd like a less daunting visual design task, there's something interesting we're doing with the installer at the moment
<snwh> mpt What's the chances of them returning to Gtk (and possibly just bundling gtk with the windows and mac binaries)?
<snwh> oh whats that?
<mpt> snwh, I don't know the answer to the first part, but I think switching from Qt cross-platform to GTK cross-platform is unlikely
<mpt> snwh, briefly, the installer asks you a first set of questions, up to partitioning. Then it starts copying files to disk, while asking you a second set of questions.
<mpt> snwh, this isn't new, Ubiquity has been doing it for a few years.
<mpt> snwh, the problem is, people get confused about why there's a progress bar up when they're being asked the second set of questions.
<snwh> mpt, ah I can see that.
<mpt> Either they think they have to wait for the progress bar to finish, or they think the progress bar represents progress through the questions, when neither of those are true.
<mpt> snwh, I've just mailed you a Gimp mockup of one idea I had, moving the progress to the top, followed by "Meanwhile, we have a few more questions..."
<mpt> with layers for "Where are you?" and "Who are you?"
<mpt> I'm not sure how (or whether) that text should change when you're on subsequent steps
<mpt> Probably there are different ways entirely to solve the problem, too.
<snwh> interesting
<mpt> snwh, if you'd like to have a play, <https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/1210TypicalInstall?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOj8r6OyseCZOQ&feat=directlink> has source screenshots for each step
<mpt> (that's linked to from <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/SlideDecks>)
<snwh> I was already on those screenshots. haha
<mpt> :-)
<snwh> What if a spinner was used to indicate that the installer was working, then it switches to the progress bar at the slideshow
<snwh> ^ mpt
<mpt> snwh, that's one possibility. A spinner might look *less* like you need to wait for it, but how much less?
<snwh> mpt, if it were in line with the USC progress spinner, where the user can still do things while it's going proceeding
<mpt> snwh, maybe just the minimum necessary to answer the question "omg why is my hard disk going flat-out when I'm still answering questions"
<thorwil> i doubt that a spinner has a lower "have-to-wait" factor. after it all, one appears in cases where you do have to wait until something is loaded/ready. doing something else in the meantime might be more common in cases where progress bars are used
<snwh> well a spinner has less confusion surrounding its role, it (i dare say) wouldnt be confused for the progress of the questions
<thorwil> then again, the progress bar is meaningless regarding how long it will take, when the process is potentially waiting for the user to complete input. i guess this suggests just using a text notice informing about something happening in the background
<snwh> mpt, basically the user needs to understand what's happening
<thorwil> i think we have consensus that the progress bar should go. but is it necessary to use *any* animation in its place?
<snwh> thorwil, then what answers the question  "omg why is my hard disk going flat-out when I'm still answering questions"
<thorwil> snwh: the snippet of text you have to put in anyway, even with spinner
<thorwil> extra points for leaving even that out, if there is no hard disc involved ;)
<xnox> snwh: gtk stack is pain to compile on windows & mac. Qt is friendly in that respect and provides more consistent cross-platform experience (from developer / coding point of view).
<snwh> xnox exactly, haha
<thorwil> mpt: this progress bar confusion makes for great advocacy for user testing, highlighting the kind of blindness technical minded users/developers have
<mpt> thorwil, the progress bar doesn't wait for you to complete input afaik, though that's currently assumed to be a bug -- bug 732634
<mpt> (we don't have a bugbot in here?)
<mpt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/732634
<thorwil> mpt: what i meant is, that if the job of the progress bar is to give the user an idea of how long it will take (aside of showing something is happening at all), then it cannot actually succeed when there's still user input to collect
<mpt> thorwil, true. So a spinner would be better for that reason alone.
<AlanBell> bug #1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Proprietary operating systems have a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<AlanBell> xnox: ^^
<mpt> thorwil, bug 716120 is the contrary position :-) (though it doesn't give any reasoning)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 716120 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Provide progress feedback during disk partitioning phase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716120
 * mpt hugs ubot5 
<thorwil> mpt: if "would be nice" counts, we need to have a gazillion features everywhere. even features on features
<mpt> thorwil, I'm not sure what you're getting at ... We can't go both ways, obviously, both not-showing progress for the first stage at all *and* showing progress for partitioning in particular
<mpt> We have to pick zero or one of those
<thorwil> i think that we want the user to fill out the forms without wasting time worrying about any other information. it's just the likely audible work the computer does that needs an explanationt o not cause more of a hang up thatn the presence of extra information will
<snwh> an additional slide can be added to confirm in the user their understanding of whats going on
<snwh> "dear user, your computer is going to do some things while you answer a few more questions"
<mpt> yep, that would be one way
<snwh> "to save time"
<mpt> That's what I was trying to get at with the "Okay, we're getting started on that" text
<snwh> and we could hide the progress bar until they hit the slideshow
<thorwil> yes, progress bar only once the installation will be finished if the bar is filled up
<thorwil> eh, partitioning is very much a different stage, isn't it?
<thorwil> do the questions start while partitioning is still going on? until here i assumed it does not
<snwh> thorwil, if the partitioning it automatic they do
<snwh> otherwise the user sets it up, then the questions start while the file copying occurs
<thorwil> ah, i never used automatic :)
<snwh> thorwil, me either :)
<xnox> AlanBell: thanks.
<xnox> not true....
<xnox> in either automatic or manual, you finish with clicking "Install Now"
<xnox> at that point partman starts progress bar and commits all changes, fills it up to 100%, possibly multiple times (in case of resizes).
<xnox> when that is done, file copy begins from zero again.
<snwh> xnox, i stand corrected. it's been awhile since I used ubiquity
 * AlanBell notes that orca reads out percentages as they happen and it is a bit confusing
 * AlanBell would like the design team to design transcripts for Orca along with the pretty picture stuff
#ubuntu-design 2012-11-09
<mpt> AlanBell, I include accessible labels whenever I remember. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate#Title> is a relatively complex example.
<mpt> AlanBell, I also included "Is the change accessible? (For example, have you specified accessible labels for any graphic-only elements?)" in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecTemplate>.
<AlanBell> excellent :)
<AlanBell> it is getting better, for certain
<AlanBell> just some things it is a retrofitting exercise
<AlanBell> so, this new blog thing http://design.canonical.com/
<AlanBell> october, january, october, september, november, august, august, october
<AlanBell> how am I supposed to know which article is the newest without reading all the dates and working it out?
<AlanBell> so the latest blog post is in the bottom left corner
<xnox> AlanBell: go to the archive http://design.canonical.com/archives/
<xnox> AlanBell: the landing page is meant to be attractive & eye-catching =)
<AlanBell> yeah, the archives make sense
 * xnox reads via rss feed, so all I saw from the "redesign" of the design blog was the cool team picture in the rss feed :P
#ubuntu-design 2015-11-03
<HayderCtee> hello
<HayderCtee> any one here !
<HayderCtee> i want to help in the graphical design
<tkamppeter> mpt, hi
